# New song.



## Fierce_Swe (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi guys. I just finished writing a new song. I'm gonna re-record it properly soon and do a video of it with my Ibanez RG2620ze (with DiMarzio Crunchlab/Liquifire) and maybe do some changes.

But here's the song anyway. Hope you'll like.

https://soundcloud.com/niclas-karlsson-2/behind-the-opaque-gazerough-demo

Cheers!


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Aug 23, 2017)

Thats some kick ass stuff you got there!


----------

